
Who Makes the IoT Things Under Attack? - dEnigma
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/who-makes-the-iot-things-under-attack/
======
tim333
I tried the suggesting from the comments:

>In your home network: Turn on ALL your gadgets that you think have
connectivity got to
[http://whatismyipaddress.com/](http://whatismyipaddress.com/) and enter it at
[https://www.censys.io/](https://www.censys.io/)

Then see what is exposed to the internet.

Seemed ok for my stuff so far.

